
How can JavaScript be stopped from spreading like a cancer? - berserker-one
https://medium.com/@richardeng/an-open-letter-to-ecma-cb60ee917da9
======
alexc05
Yet another"Edgy hyperbolic developer opinion"

"Cancer" really? I'm sorry, but cancer is really fucking scary.

The article wasn't funny, insightful, or high quality.

It was crude. Photos of a woman handling giant pig testicles?

This just isn't good enough for hacker news.

~~~
horrido
My mother died from breast cancer, so yes, cancer is fucking scary. So is
JavaScript, which is metastasizing into nearly every other application domain
in IT, including the mobile space, the server side, the Internet of Things,
video gaming, etc. I've made it my personal mission to evangelize _against_
this language. (Previously, I was a Smalltalk evangelist.)

